

Alternative search engines to Google? - trailfox

What are the best search engine alternatives to Google? I&#x27;ve tried various options including DDG, Bing (was trying to keep an open mind...) and most recently Yandex. Of the three I&#x27;ve found Yandex to give the best result for my purposes. Which search engines have you tried, and which one(s) gave you the best results?
======
WoodenChair
May I ask what you did not like about Bing? I've found Google's results better
in the past, but Bing certainly to be competent and in some instances
superior. There's duckduckgo but my experience has been that its index is
simply too small for some requests, although it's been a while since I last
used it. Its emphasis on privacy is nice though.

~~~
trailfox
The search results of Bing seemed very similar to DDG. It seemed to do a
mediocre job if figuring out the context of my search. Google seemed to figure
out the question behind my query. With Bing the results seemed to feel more
like a regular text search where it matched the words I was searching for to
semi-random websites. Perhaps google has so much search traffic and they check
which links people click on for different searches, so they are able to adapt
to put more useful results closer to the top for a given query over time.

~~~
WoodenChair
Interesting, what are some example queries that we can try on the Bing vs
Google challenge that will highlight this?
([http://www.bingiton.com](http://www.bingiton.com))

~~~
trailfox
It was a few months ago so I can't remember the queries. I tried a few to
compare now and didn't notice much difference between the two with the
examples I tested with.

------
zoowar
I like [https://startpage.com](https://startpage.com) Google results without
Google tracking.

~~~
frank_boyd
The disadvantage: You're still funding Google b/c StartPage sells their ads.

------
Gaurav322
you can try Baidu.com-a chinese search engine. It is mostly used in China and
Japan. The most interesting thing about this search engine is that it is the
second most usable search engine according to alexa database.

